# Rally ll question.



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

So their is this guy selling rally wheels on craigslist. Are there any codes or sizes that are either more valuable or rare or hard to find?


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

I believe the disc brake wheels, code JA/HK from 67-68 (A-F Bodies) will bring the most since they were rare to begin with. Since codes were reused each year, the wheel date and code must be considered when determining rarity. 
Certain steel wheels are also considered very rare especially the ones from Fremont.


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

O52 said:


> I believe the disc brake wheels, code JA/HK from 67-68 (A-F Bodies) will bring the most since they were rare to begin with. Since codes were reused each year, the wheel date and code must be considered when determining rarity.
> Certain steel wheels are also considered very rare especially the ones from Fremont.


Would those be 15" only? Cannot remember.... Are those codes and dates inside the wheel or outside?


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

here is a few of my wheels ....

as stated by O52 .... code dates condition all 5 the same date ? application all are factors ...

with the rally II's tops would be JW probably 15x7 with the 14" centers 70 71 TA 73 too DATES matter

then the 69 model year JA with late december 68 thru juneish 2nd most

earlier JA with no date for 67 are gettin hard to find also for the 4 piston discs of 68 too

JC drum brakes have a following too .....

KU KT and some of the other 14x7 's are more readily available and more made...

just my .02

HF steel wheel for disc brake s are gettin tough also
HG drum not so much















































Rally Wheels - Wallace Racing


----------

